# Within the LAST 10 years, have you lost a GSD to Hemangiosarcoma?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want to get a better idea on how common Hemangiosarcoma is in GSDs.

This poll is only for GSDs. 

Please add what age they were when they got diagnosed with it or passed away from it.

Thank you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

my male, Kougar, was showing signs of small bleeds....His mother, grandmother, older half brother, littermate sister and several others in same family all passed or were PTS from this. 

Danger, who just recently passed, at only 8.5k, had a tumor bleeding out on pancreas (?) I think....several other dogs in the co-owners circle also had the same tumor....

Lee


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Can't take the poll on my phone. But I lost my GSD 18 mo ago to Hemangiosarcoma. He was diagnosed in Sept, and I lost him 6 weeks later. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I want to get a better idea on how common Hemangiosarcoma is in GSDs.
> 
> This poll is only for GSDs.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to vote no... It feels like I'm setting myself up for it.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think there are studies on this. You'd get a better example from that. 

My dog was about 11 yo when she died a few mos after being diagnosed with the initial bleed and having her spleen removed. (probably 7 mos after showing first signs). We also did Chemo.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

ok I can't answer, but...

WHY ARE YOU ASKING? :-/


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I answered 2, but they were not gsds, one Labrador retriever, age 14.5 and one malamute mix, also 14.5.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I answered yes, but it was my dog's dam that died from it. She was almost 6.


----------



## jenlovesgsds (Feb 12, 2014)

Patty, my female died at 7 years old and 6 days later, my white Shepherd (Great White) died at age 8. Both died of Hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I lost my boy at 7 years old.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

I didn't realize how common it seems to be in GSD's!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone else?


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

Yes, I lost my Niko to splenic hemangiosarcoma at the age of 5 yrs. I still miss him so much.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I lost my female at 10. She died within hours of the big collapse that's the telltale sign. She collapsed in our yard on her way out for a walk. She'd already played ball and had a normal day. By this time, it had already metastasized from her spleen to her lungs and liver, and there was no hope. 

This disease is so sneaky. My girl had her senior bloodwork done just a couple of weeks prior to her collapse -- and the report looked perfect, without any hint of bleeds affecting RBC or anything else.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

CMorton said:


> Yes, I lost my Niko to splenic hemangiosarcoma at the age of 5 yrs. I still miss him so much.


I lost my Shadow at 7 years to splenic hemangiosarcoma, and lost my Cesar to the same nightmare just in December 2013, he was only 5.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I lost my last GSD at age 11 coming up 3 years ago. He was diagnosed in late December and we lost him early February.
Over the 12 or so years working in a veterinary practice we didn't see heaps of dogs with it but the ones we did see were all GSD or crosses.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I lost my gsd Basu to hemangio when he was almost 11 years old. It was very sudden. A very close friend of mine lost her coated gsd to hemangio a few years ago. It's very common.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

We lost Max to this at 9 years. Sadly by the time it shows any symptoms it's almost always too late.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Our Daisy 12 years 8 months. Found tumor on heart after she had collasped.


----------



## Double Ott (Aug 23, 2013)

We lost our little girl, Radar, 2 years ago. She seemed fine in the morning. Later in the afternoon we noticed she was much different. The next day we took her to the Vet. She was bleeding into her chest. The following day we had her put down before she collapsed from it.

She was 11.

Thank you for posting this. I didn't realize this was so common.

Tom


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Double Ott said:


> We lost our little girl, Radar, 2 years ago. She seemed fine in the morning. Later in the afternoon we noticed she was much different. The next day we took her to the Vet. She was bleeding into her chest. The following day we had her put down before she collapsed from it.
> 
> She was 11.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you lost Radar, RIP


----------



## slade (Jan 14, 2008)

I lost my dear girl Ursa at the age of 10 to hemangio. She was in great shape and had hardly shown signs of aging or slowing down. It happened very suddenly. It is an awful disease.


----------



## Double Ott (Aug 23, 2013)

slade said:


> I lost my dear girl Ursa at the age of 10 to hemangio. She was in great shape and had hardly shown signs of aging or slowing down. It happened very suddenly. It is an awful disease.


 I didn't mention it but Radar seemed fine and didn't show any signs of slowing down or being ill. It also happened very suddenly. Our Vet told us that she wouldn't make it very long before she outright collapsed from shortness of breath caused by the bleeding into her chest. It was a very painful decision to make. But it was the right thing to do for her.

Tom


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I lost Ellie on February 25th of this year. She had turned twelve last December. 

I took her to the vet in late January because her neck and throat were swollen. The vet suspected puncture wound or insect bite, but even with prednisone, the swelling didn't completely go down.

On the Monday, she wasn't herself. She didn't get up to greet me when I got home so I knew something was wrong. My husband dropped her off at the vet the next day for them to take x-rays and I was to pick her up after work.

When I got there they told me there was a huge mass on her spleen and that she was bleeding internally, although not too bad at that point.

Never did it occur to me that I would have to euthanize her that day. We didn't suspect cancer but the vet feels the swelling had something to do with it. It totally took me by surprise. I couldn't even take her home for the family to say goodbye, but felt it was the right thing to do. I did not want her to suffer.

I miss her and I, too, had no idea it was so common.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

THREE
Toby in 2008, Cyra in 2012, Grim in 2013


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> THREE
> Toby in 2008, Cyra in 2012, Grim in 2013


Oh wow, that is so sad! I can't even imagine.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

TWO
Casey 2011 
Kaiser 2012 
HORRIBLE DISEASE
They were both 10 years old


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Boris died in 2008, at almost 12. He lived three weeks after surgery to remove his spleen.


----------



## alydbaby (May 14, 2014)

I didn't vote, only because Maia is my first GSD and she hasn't even been brought home yet.

I did lose my black Labrador, Casey, to hemangiosarcoma (she was about 13) just at the beginning of this year. It absolutely broke my heart- just like everyone else, she seemed fine throughout the day and then at night took a turn for the worst out of nowhere. She collapsed, and we had to physically carry her to the car and into the veterinary office. Putting her down was probably the hardest decision we ever had to make... even my dad was in tears. We'd had her since she was small enough to fit in our hands, saying we were attached is an understatement.

My heart goes out to anyone whose suffered the loss of their companions to this horrible disease.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I remember reading this very touching thread in 2009 about Bobo and his Mom's battle with hemangiosarcoma. I lost my own precious boy a year later @ age 10 to this insidious disease. Its apparently common in Golden Retrievers also.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/105191-please-say-prayer-my-boy-hs-29.html


----------

